

Review startup: blurtt.com - exspiro
http://www.blurtt.com
We want to deliver thoughts and emotions or just a burst of words on a 3.5"x5" physical card 
(what we call "blurtts") easily and with as much impact as possible.Send them to your friends, 
your family; send them to famous people or big corporations. Send them anonymously to a 
lover and much more, for $.99 (includes postage)
======
greengirl512
Cool! I'm absolutely retarded when it comes to going to the mailbox to deposit
mail-it usually sits on my desk for a few weeks first. And I never seem to
have stamps. I think you should organize the card designs into categories,
though, to make them easier to browse. This isn't a huge concern now but it
will be as you continue to add to your design collection.

I did get an error page when I tried to connect with Facebook- Here's what it
said: "The browser has stopped trying to retrieve the requested item. The site
is redirecting the request in a way that will never complete."

Also, you might want to try retitling this post: Ask HN: Review my Startup. I
think you'll get a better response if its more clear that you're asking the
community for input.

~~~
exspiro
Awesome! Thanks for the input, we're looking into the facebook connect issue
you were having. Happy blurtting! :)

------
ABrandt
I'm liking it. Its pretty clear what the site does, but I prefer more
straightforward tag lines like "Send real postcards to anyone." Out of
curiosity though, where does a start-up get $50,000 for a design competition?
I've often considered similar practices to lure early-adopters, but I've never
come up with a viable plan.

------
justinchen
Very cool. I could see using this to send thank yous to customers. Alot easier
than going out and buying postcards and mailing them. It'd be nice to be able
to do them in bulk with a volume discount.

~~~
exspiro
Hey, thanks for the feedback, we definitely have options for businesses in the
pipeline.

------
alanthonyc
I like it. Simple, clean, affordable, useful. I'm having a little trouble with
the name, but I'm sure I'll get over it.

~~~
exspiro
Thanks! Enjoy :)

